# New...and wondering if i'm a wimp



## dimuziosa (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi all,So... i'm new here. My family has always had stomach problems, but the past 6 months for me have gotten progressivley worse. I finally went to see someone about my troubles and since have become more depressed about my situation. I was basically told to watch what I eat, avoid stress and excercise and given a little "cartoon" handout on IBS. My doctor seemed to minimize what I am going through. So I wonder if i'm just feeling sorry for myself? My diet is excellent, I excercise at least 5 days a weak, I don't drink caffeine, I don't smoke, etc., etc. So I am very frustrated. I find that I am crying all of the time. I am late for work in the mornings because I can't get out of the bathroom. I get maybe 5 hours of sleep a night because I am in the bathroom or in discomfort. I am constantly nauseated!!!! I am becoming more reluctant to plan trips or social outings. Plus, i'm losing weight and just generally feel like #### and depressed. I am open to any advice or support. Please help ( or tell me to stop whining). Thanks


----------



## EmmyLeePanda (Dec 28, 2001)

You are totally justified in your feelings. I have been living like this for the past four years. Like you, I don't smoke, drink, and i eat right. I exercise as much as I can, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I have missed many days of school and cancelled outings with friends because of it. My first doctor tried to make me feel like I was insane and tried to convince me taht it was "all in my head". Fortunately, my new doctor knows much more about it, and has helped me find things that can help. There are some good days, but or the most part it doesn't get any better or easier. I know that isn't exactly what you wanted to hear, but it unfortunately is the truth. But, it is different for each person. Just know that you are not alone and there is always support here. I hope you have better days ahead!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Unfortunately not being understood goes hand in hand with IBS. At least here you know you are not a freak and that this is a real condition and not in your head.Sometimes these things just happen to healthy people. You said that it runs in your family. That may wel be a factor in your IBS.Your doctor probably just does't understand how it is you feel, after you he/she doesn't have IBS. Its not excuse though for sure.Are you taking any medication for it at all? Have you looked into alternative avenues? What are you symptoms?Spliffy


----------



## dimuziosa (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for replying to my post! Yesterday I went to see a different doctor since I was not pleased with the first one. The new doctor gave me a prescription for Bentyl. Today has been great so far, no symptoms, so I haven't yet had a chance to try this medicine. Can anyone offer me knowledge on their experience with this medicine? Also, what type of alternative solutions were you speaking of?


----------



## Missy I (Nov 10, 2002)

Bentyl, or dicyclomine, is supposed to help with the cramps (which is what my doctor told me). Have you tried Immodium? Sometimes if I am cramping pretty bad, I can take the dicyclomine and Immodium and I do get some relief. I hope it works for you. Take care.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

bentyl worked great for my mom, but not for me. my ibs used to be severe, but now it's just this odd alterering symptom deal. when i do have d i just tend to use immodium and drink chamomile tea.


----------

